# How do i join the Freemason??



## Ernest237 (Mar 23, 2021)

I am a Cameroonian . BASED in Dubai. Is there a way to join the brotherhood here in the U.A.E??

If so whats the address or procedures 

Thank you


----------



## Winter (Mar 24, 2021)

Ernest237 said:


> I am a Cameroonian . BASED in Dubai. Is there a way to join the brotherhood here in the U.A.E??
> If so whats the address or procedures
> Thank you



You will not be be able to join Freemaosonry in the UAE.  There are no Lodges there as it is still illegal.


----------



## Dana McMillon (Apr 11, 2021)

I ma a retired Marine war veteran I would like to join the brotherhood


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 11, 2021)

There are two regular grand lodges in Florida for you to contact: The Grand Lodge of Florida and Union Grand Lodge of Florida, PHA.


----------



## Tornado420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Good Day! Is there any Lodge Here in Qatar? Im really want to be a member of Freemason. Please let me know if there is a Lodge here.

Thank You!


----------

